# How often to vaccinate against Parvo/Distemper?



## Coco86 (Oct 23, 2014)

We make sure to get our poodles their rabies vaccines every three years, and our oldest three get their Parvo/Distemper booster every three years. Is this enough? We DO NOT take them to parks, dog parks, or any place like that. No stray dogs are able to get in our yard, only cats. Are they fine on the 3 year booster? We don't want to over-vaccinate, and the only other dogs they are around are my niece's two and my older sister's three. And they all get their vaccinations.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

If in doubt, I would titer. It is a bit more expensive than a vaccination, but it is worth it to avoid the effects of over-vaccination. I recommend reading up on the latest Dodds protocol on vaccines.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

The internationally recognised protocol is for boosters every three years, so your dogs should be safe from parvo and distemper wherever you take them.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I don't do anything but the 3 year rabies. I truly believe less is always better.


----------



## Spoos+Ponies (Mar 26, 2014)

My recent pup had one shot from the breeder, parvo and separate distemper, I waited until she was 4 months to get her second shot. I anticipate that those will be her last of those shots forever - my other guy hasn't had a shot since his second, he's 5 now. Many kennels and dog classes will now accept titers. After the initial rabies vaccine, I plan to put off getting another rabies as long as possible. I don't live in the city, and understand there might be more stringent rules for some. My local vet gets titered so he doesn't over-vaccinate himself for rabies, although they still send me yearly booster reminiders...I just use them for the horses, and emergencies - I drive much further to get to my holistic vet for the regular stuff : )


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

We recommend doing two (first not sooner than nine weeks) then doing a titer. The third puppy shot may be unnecessary and you may find out your pup has enough immunity to last five to seven years.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

My Vet offers a free vaccine if you titer and find that the immunity is too low!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Most WILL do a free vaccine if you titer and levels are low


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Not my old Vet - he did not believe in titers, charged me a ridiculous amount for t, and charged me for the shot too when one of them was low on Parvo.


----------



## Coco86 (Oct 23, 2014)

It sounds like less is more, then, so we are doing okay with the every three year schedule? That's good. We have a yearly budget worked out for the poodles care such as their fish oil, the Glucosamine Supplement Sunny needs, Rosie's Phenobarbital, and their monthly worm preventative. So the every three year vaccination schedule would save us money in the long run, too. Just trying to get everything worked out if my dad decides to retire in the next few years. He's going to be full retirement age this year, but hasn't decided if that's what will be best yet. But we want to still be able to get our dogs the care they need to keep them healthy. We don't really believe in a lot of vaccinations, either, just enough to keep them healthy and safe.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

I give the puppy series, and then rabies every 3 years as required by law. 

For DHPP, I keep my performance dogs "current" when they are actively in obedience/rally class or competing. Haven't had the money for that lately, so haven't given them an annual booster in a while. 

Otherwise, for my little old ladies, I skip the DHLPP. I was titering with my first 3 dogs and the titers showed good immunity for about 7 years. 

On the rare occasion I have to board, I will (very reluctantly!!) give a DHPP and bordetella.


----------

